# Getting closer to 20 week scan and changing feelings



## Reiko_ctu

So I had 2 DDs already, and I know my husband would be happy with a boy or another daughter. But I'm sure he'd like a son. I was excited to maybe have a boy this time around because we have a lovely family name picked out and I was excited to use it. 

But now that were about a month out from our 20 week scan which we will find out the gender at (baby cooperating of course) I just can't shake the feeling I really hope it's another girl. I know that if it's a boy I will be disappointed. 

I guess maybe before it was far enough from reality I could be aloof about it but now that it's becoming more real my true feelings are coming out. I haven't said anything to anyone about it. My friend has 2 girls and is having her boy this month and so she hopes we're having one too. Everyone hopes we are actually.


----------



## Koifish

I was back and fourth about gender with my first pregnancy but by gender scan was dead set on girls. I was very disappointed when she said boys. It was awful but then I eventually came around to the idea of boys. I think its totally fine to still prefer a girl this time. I actually was hoping for a third boy and got my little girl. I know boys and thought the idea of a third was nice. I love my little girl but its definitely very different already from a little boy. I wouldnt change any of them for the world, but its ok to want one and mourn its loss if it turns out differently.

I will say being a boy mom has been absolutely the best thing that has happened to me. Boys are so much fun and snuggly and I honestly wonder why I ever even wanted twin girls or was upset because my boys are so amazing. 

I hope everything turns out the way you hope and know that either way youll love this little one too!


----------



## WackyMumof2

I'm on the other end - I have 3 boys and just wanted a girl this time. Another boy. It took some getting used to and I was disappointed mainly because hubby really wants his own little girl. But he's 100% healthy and we came round to the idea pretty fast so this little one will be no less loved than his brothers. :) It does get easier. :) I was wanting a girl because I am just so OVER the noise of boys, Lego, Hot Wheels, mud and blue really. :haha:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I do think the chaos of boys scares me most. But being a third, even if this is a boy he's likely to follow in his sisters footsteps I think. So I'm sure he will be a bit better behaved and not as wild as some of the boys I know. But I do know it will be different. Of course I will love him too :). Hearing the mom's on this board talk about how great their sons are really helps get over the fear!!


----------

